# wyndham points to RCI  points how does it work?



## antjmar (Mar 3, 2011)

I’m sorry if this has been covered.  I have searched but everything I found was regarding the “old deposit charts”.  
I recently purchased 175000 points at westwinds (Myrtle Beach)   this gets me a 2br peak summer week.  
I still don’t have access to RCI but I can see the directory online.  If I deposit all my points with rci I believe I get a credit of 175,000 points.   I see based on the worldwide external exchange point chart that 175000 points would only get me a studio/1br prime (143,000) anywhere in the world.  I think I understand that part.
But, when I go to RCI.com and select my home resort (#2178)  it says I only need 68000 points for a peak week. Really confused… If that’s the case I would be able to get two weeks at my home resort if I go through RCI!!! I assume am not interpreting these charts correctly can someone please explain. TIA


----------



## learnalot (Mar 3, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I’m sorry if this has been covered.  I have searched but everything I found was regarding the “old deposit charts”.
> I recently purchased 175000 points at westwinds (Myrtle Beach)   this gets me a 2br peak summer week.
> I still don’t have access to RCI but I can see the directory online.  If I deposit all my points with rci I believe I get a credit of 175,000 points.   I see based on the worldwide external exchange point chart that 175000 points would only get me a studio/1br prime (143,000) anywhere in the world.  I think I understand that part.
> But, when I go to RCI.com and select my home resort (#2178)  it says I only need 68000 points for a peak week. Really confused… If that’s the case I would be able to get two weeks at my home resort if I go through RCI!!! I assume am not interpreting these charts correctly can someone please explain. TIA



Tia,
Wyndham points and RCI points are not the same and they are not equivalent.  I know this will sound confusing, but there are 2 components to the RCI Exchange program: RCI Points and RCI Weeks.  I know this will also sound strange, but when you deposit Wyndham points into your RCI account, they go into the RCI Weeks side, not the points side.

There are exceptions, but your best value with your points will usually be to book internally through Wyndham, especially if you are looking at staying at your home resort.  RCI exchanges will be most useful if you really need or want to stay somewhere that Wyndham doesn't have anything - and/or if you want to stay somewhere with a high rental cost - for instance, getting a Studio in NYC for that amount of points would probably still be a good value.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 4, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Tia,
> Wyndham points and RCI points are not the same and they are not equivalent.  I know this will sound confusing, but there are 2 components to the RCI Exchange program: RCI Points and RCI Weeks.  I know this will also sound strange, but when you deposit Wyndham points into your RCI account, they go into the RCI Weeks side, not the points side.
> 
> There are exceptions, but your best value with your points will usually be to book internally through Wyndham, especially if you are looking at staying at your home resort.  RCI exchanges will be most useful if you really need or want to stay somewhere that Wyndham doesn't have anything - and/or if you want to stay somewhere with a high rental cost - for instance, getting a Studio in NYC for that amount of points would probably still be a good value.


Thank you for the reply. Now I am even more confused  My points will become a fixed week with RCI? I assume Ill get a summer fixed week since thats what I own.  I have read that people "bank weeks" with RCI and then buy back into their home resort, why would anyone do this? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Conan (Mar 4, 2011)

The way to spend your Wyndham points in RCI is to start with the Wyndham website and click your way to the RCI Weeks gateway. There you'll be able to search RCI Weeks availability and you'll see the price in Wyndham points (not forgetting that it also takes an RCI exchange fee to book in RCI Weeks).

The system will not give you any extra credit for owning a summer Myrtle Beach week (apart from the number of points that you own). So you may be disappointed in what your points will buy on the RCI Weeks side.

Your best bet if you don't want to use your points in a given year either at your home resort (booking 13 months ahead) or by exchange within the Wyndham points system (booking 10 months ahead) may be to make that 13-month reservation of a peak summer week and rent the use of your week for cash. (This is permitted in Wyndham, by the way.) You're likely to make a few hundred dollars profit giving you about $1,000 to put towards your own vacation.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 4, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Thank you for the reply. Now I am even more confused  My points will become a fixed week with RCI? I assume Ill get a summer fixed week since thats what I own.  I have read that people "bank weeks" with RCI and then buy back into their home resort, why would anyone do this?
> 
> Thanks again.



Do not make assumtions like you indicated.  When you bank a week you can get the week back out based on availability.  The week you want must be available.  You can check available through the RCI site.  Click on weeks program and proceed as directed.  With any luck you can see what is available.  If not you may have to call RCI for assistance.  Some people cannot use their points within their use year.  For those people they can extend the life of the points by putting them into the Wyndham Credit Pool (3 years) or RCI (2 years generally speeking).


----------



## Conan (Mar 4, 2011)

The prior post mentions something I overlooked. A further alternative to staying within Wyndham for your own use or for rent in the current year, or finding something in RCI Weeks, is to put your Wyndham points into the points credit pool before the year begins. So if you're on a calendar year we're talking about your 2012 points. Points in the pool can be spent on Wyndham reservations in the subsequent years so for example you would have 350,000 points to spend in 2013. Points in the pool cannot be spent in RCI Weeks.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 4, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Thank you for the reply. Now I am even more confused  My points will become a fixed week with RCI? I assume Ill get a summer fixed week since thats what I own.  I have read that people "bank weeks" with RCI and then buy back into their home resort, why would anyone do this?
> 
> Thanks again.



Tia,
Your points don't become a fixed week when you put them in RCI.  They are still points but you have to spend them in the weeks side and according to the chart you mentioned in your original post - 74K for a blue (off-season) studio, etc.  The Weeks system is older than the Points system.  They added the Points side later.  Wyndham's affiliation has always been through the Weeks side and still is even though we are depositing Wyndham points.  Wyndham points are  not the same as the points used on the RCI points side of RCI.  Also, the inventory between the two sides is not necessarily the same.  

The others who have posted also explained some other ways you can extend  your points, such as the points credit pool.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I hope I understand! The number of  points required if you link to RCI with the  wyndham website  are not the same number of  points if you go to rci.com. I still dont have an RCI account (waiting for wyndham).


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 4, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I hope I understand! The number of  points required if you link to RCI with the  wyndham website  are not the same number of  points if you go to rci.com. I still dont have an RCI account (waiting for wyndham).



RCI sets up the account.  Give the Wyndham 800 number a call and ask for the Wyndham side of RCI.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 4, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I hope I understand! The number of  points required if you link to RCI with the  wyndham website  are not the same number of  points if you go to rci.com. I still dont have an RCI account (waiting for wyndham).



Tia,

That is correct.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 4, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> RCI sets up the account.  Give the Wyndham 800 number a call and ask for the Wyndham side of RCI.



Thanks I just tried they said it takes 3-6 weeks to set up account


----------



## antjmar (Mar 4, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Tia,
> 
> That is correct.



Thank you! I think I understand it!!!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone told me that under the new RCI system, if you sign in through RCI weeks program that you could get weeks much less  than the current RCI points chart for Wyndham.  They said you give 77,000 points to see all inventory that is available at 60 days or less and that your 77,000 points gets you anything on the list.  If you do not want anything, you can then get your 77,000 points put back into your Wyndham account if done within 48 hours.  I do not want to try this because I do not need any RCI weeks currently.  Has anyone ever tried this and is it true?


----------



## learnalot (Mar 19, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Someone told me that under the new RCI system, if you sign in through RCI weeks program that you could get weeks much less  than the current RCI points chart for Wyndham.  They said you give 77,000 points to see all inventory that is available at 60 days or less and that your 77,000 points gets you anything on the list.  If you do not want anything, you can then get your 77,000 points put back into your Wyndham account if done within 48 hours.  I do not want to try this because I do not need any RCI weeks currently.  Has anyone ever tried this and is it true?



Longwell,

Must be a sales person that told you this.  It is not true.  It would be nice if they fixed the points chart requirement so that exchanges inside 60 days cost fewer points - it would make sense for it to be that way.  But currently it is not.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 19, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Someone told me that under the new RCI system, if you sign in through RCI weeks program that you could get weeks much less  than the current RCI points chart for Wyndham.  They said you give 77,000 points to see all inventory that is available at 60 days or less and that your 77,000 points gets you anything on the list.  If you do not want anything, you can then get your 77,000 points put back into your Wyndham account if done within 48 hours.  I do not want to try this because I do not need any RCI weeks currently.  Has anyone ever tried this and is it true?



Expanding on my previous post, you have again been given partially correct yet misleading information.  The partially correct part is that if you put in 77K, you would indeed be able to see the inventory that was available.  The misleading parts are: 1) In the new portal, it is actually not necessary to put in ANY points in order to see what is available and 2) as I stated previously, the only thing you can book for 77K are units that cost 77K  ...namely low season studios or 1 bedrooms.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 21, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Longwell,
> 
> Must be a sales person that told you this.  It is not true.  It would be nice if they fixed the points chart requirement so that exchanges inside 60 days cost fewer points - it would make sense for it to be that way.  But currently it is not.



I got a clarification from another part of Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  What was probably being reffered to was the RCI "Last Call" program.  Under this program, supposedly 44,000 thousand points can get you what ever you can see as available.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 21, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I got a clarification from another part of Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  What was probably being reffered to was the RCI "Last Call" program.  Under this program, supposedly 44,000 thousand points can get you what ever you can see as available.



Longwell,

What is your source for this?  It makes sense and would be great if it's true, but I have not seen anything in writing from Wyndham about that.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 21, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Longwell,
> 
> What is your source for this?  It makes sense and would be great if it's true, but I have not seen anything in writing from Wyndham about that.



Was talking with the Tech Support unit for Wynhdam/RCI, she said the under 60 day for 44,000 points is gone and that it was replaced with a under 30 days for 9,000 points.  I cannot access the last call feature.  Tech Support said their system was down so they could not check to see if I was eligable for this option.  I also tried to access the last call section through the RCI site weeks program, I could not access anything that appeared to be the last call section.  I did successful access a page this way that Tech Support said was supposed to be showing last call vacations if available but were not.  If anyone has access to the last call feature, maybe they will help pending RCI Tech Support getting back to me.

Talked with RCI Tech Support, they confirmed that I have over 1 million points showing as being available for use through the Wyndham site for RCI weeks program.  They also advise that even though thoughs points are showing as available for use, they will not permit use of those points, the nightly stay priviledges that I previously had (prior to the conversition to the new system) are also gone.  They only thing they will permit me to use through the new porthole or otherwise is the existing week that is banked under the old system.  The salesperson at Shawnee Village appartly was right, I am no longer entitled to the RCI benifits under the new system unless I buy another timeshare from him.

Just reviewed the two offers to get full RCI benifits (the reason given to me was to attend the owner's update was to explain the new RCI changes to me pertaining my account). 

The first one was to reduce my existing Wynham Vacation resort points (over 1 million with Plantium status) to 500,000.  Of  the 500,000, I had to buy back 139,000 of the points from the existing timeshare amounts.  They would then give me a deed at Bonnett Creek (they labeled it "GOLD POWER DEED").  The purchase price was $110,000 dollars for the contract minus a $49,474 discount.  They would give me $36,799 in trade credit.

The second one was to give me 371,000 points and VIP statues.  I would have to buy back 105,000 points for $81,600 minus a discount of $38,550 dollars minus a Equity Trade Credit of $24,350.   The proposals calls for me to sign the offer(s) as accepted or declined.  I did not mark the offers either way.  

I am quite happy with my Platium Membership and do not wish to down grade to either Gold or just VIP status to say nothing of paying them a heck of a lot of money to do so.  As it relates to the loss of some RCI priveliges by not agreeing to one of the two above proposals, OH WELL, I do not use RCI or nightly status that often anyway.

Just called Wyndham, told them what had happened to try and work out the problem.  They hung up on me.  Will keep trying to work the problem and general principles, even though I do not use them much.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 21, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> OH WELL, I do not use RCI or nightly status that often anyway.



If you really wanted to access RCI points, you could just buy a triennial RCI points resort like at Vacation Village for about $1000 including closing costs and you'd have some points to play with the nightly stays.  You could get about 75K RCI points which would give you 25K a year for a MF of around $250.  

Last Calls are rentals available to anyone with an RCI account.  I'm not sure why he's telling you that last calls are 44K or even 9K.  The 9K sounds like an RCI points value in the instant exchange period.  Maybe the inventory is the same for the last calls and instant exchanges.  That's a possibility.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 21, 2011)

chriskre said:


> If you really wanted to access RCI points, you could just buy a triennial RCI points resort like at Vacation Village for about $1000 including closing costs and you'd have some points to play with the nightly stays.  You could get about 75K RCI points which would give you 25K a year for a MF of around $250.
> 
> Last Calls are rentals available to anyone with an RCI account.  I'm not sure why he's telling you that last calls are 44K or even 9K.  The 9K sounds like an RCI points value in the instant exchange period.  Maybe the inventory is the same for the last calls and instant exchanges.  That's a possibility.



Thanks.  You are right, I am being told that Last Calls and Nightly Stays are part of the Wyndham/RCI.  Prior to the Sales Pitch last weekend I do not know if Last Calls worked I not, I never had checked.  The removal of my rights under nightly stays was removed.  The Sales pitch, as I had indicated earlier was the impact on my RCI rights if I did not accept one of their two offers.


----------

